# CloudMaker Prototype, NJ Vape Expo



## Alex (24/7/15)

VLOG #4: CLOUDMAKER PROTOTYPE, NJ VAPE EXPO, FIZZMUSTARD'S "ARTIFACT" FIRST LOOK

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Seems legit. Seems like the way forward although I don't think I'll ever need anything else after my ipv3 li but we all know that I'm lying to myself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (31/7/15)

Here some pics guys. This mod is V#n beautiful.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (31/7/15)

It really is beautiful, but, alas, I just cannot now..........sigh


----------



## kev mac (31/7/15)

Alex said:


> VLOG #4: CLOUDMAKER PROTOTYPE, NJ VAPE EXPO, FIZZMUSTARD'S "ARTIFACT" FIRST LOOK



If this is indeed the future, the future looks bright.


----------



## zadiac (31/7/15)

Don't want to be rude, but I hope I never see a video of this guy ever again. Prob the most boring video I ever saw and what's with the f-word every second word? Geez, if you remove all the f-words from his speech, he'd be silent Bob.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (1/8/15)

zadiac said:


> It really is beautiful, but, alas, I just cannot now..........sigh


Seem to be a lot of that going around


----------

